# Vermont Wood Pellet pre-buy



## jslinger (Apr 11, 2013)

Hopefully this hasn't already been posted.
For those of you in the area close enough to get pellets directly from Vermont Wood Pellets, they are offering their pre-buy pricing.
I called them yesterday and was told that the prices are $240/ton if you pick up or take delivery by the end of May, or $250/ton if you pick up by the end of August.
These prices do not include delivery.  I believe they charge $30/ton for delivery.
From what I understand, the offer is good until the end of April.
I am not sure what dealers will be offering for a price at this time.  I contacted the dealer in Middlebury, VT, and was told they are still working out a deal with VTWP.  The woman I talked to made is sound like they wouldn't be able to offer a similar deal.  This business is a co-op, and not actually a dealer, so this may be different if dealing with an brick and mortar dealer.


----------



## Oink Oink (Apr 11, 2013)

Dealer near me is selling them at an early bird price of $275 picked up and $295 delivered.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 11, 2013)

I paid $285 as part of the Spring "deal".  Already delivered


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 11, 2013)

$289 up here. Jumped $4 since the last time I bought in February. $240 is a kick asks price for a great pellet. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## jslinger (Apr 11, 2013)

Having them delivered and placed in my garage for $30/ton seemed worth it.  But since the dealer won't give an early buy price, that makes it a $60/ton difference.  Guess I will be taking some time to stack some pellets. 
I will probably go with the higher price, just to get the freshest pellets I can.  Plus, I hate filling space in the garage.


----------



## Cowdogz (Apr 11, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> $289 up here. Jumped $4 since the last time I bought in February. $240 is a kick asks price for a great pellet. Wish I lived closer.


 
Where are you getting them for $289?  SMRF is at $309.

So, Vermont can sell them locally for $270 delivered?  Does it really cost them over $600 to truck them to Maine?  Is my dealer making over $30/ton profit?  I'm confused.


----------



## CT Pellet (Apr 12, 2013)

jslinger said:


> Having them delivered and placed in my garage for $30/ton seemed worth it. But since the dealer won't give an early buy price, that makes it a $60/ton difference. Guess I will be taking some time to stack some pellets.
> I will probably go with the higher price, just to get the freshest pellets I can. Plus, I hate filling space in the garage.


 
jslinger.....Couple of things here. Please do not think that a "few months fresher" will even slightly incfrease the performance of your wood pellets..it won't. I have an opened partial pallet of the old Juniata pellets from when I first got into the business that is 8 years old and every year I burn a few bags off of it to see how they do. No difference in performance even after 8 years of sitting in a barn.(they really wern't that good to begin with) Secondly, there is not guarantee that the pellets that you buy in September will be "newer" than the pellets that you get in April. Inventory builds up at mills and it builds up at dealers' warehouses. If your motive is to wait til later so you can keep your garage clear, that's one thing. But don't do it thinking your pellets will be fresher- they may not be...but even if they are, it makes no difference. Good luck.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 12, 2013)

VWP has to one of a limited few, That sell directly at the mill.


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cowdogz said:


> Where are you getting them for $289?  SMRF is at $309.
> 
> So, Vermont can sell them locally for $270 delivered?  Does it really cost them over $600 to truck them to Maine?  Is my dealer making over $30/ton profit?  I'm confused.



D&J In Sanford on rt. 4 across from Berniers who also has pellets. 

D&J - Vermont's, Northerns, New England, Logic, and one other.
Berniers- Lg, Geneva, Maximum, Cubex, Lg Supers, Trebio.


----------



## Cowdogz (Apr 12, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> D&J In Sanford on rt. 4 across from Berniers who also has pellets.
> 
> D&J - Vermont's, Northerns, New England, Logic, and one other.
> Berniers- Lg, Geneva, Maximum, Cubex, Lg Supers, Trebio.


 
If I had a small trailer and could haul a full ton in one trip, then I'd be on that.  I'm over a half-hour from there, so not cost effective.  What's Bernier's price on the Trebio, do you know?


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure, but I'm going over today. He's having a hard time moving the Cubex. Gonna see if he wants to come down on the price a little. I'll find out about the Trebio


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cowdogz said:


> If I had a small trailer and could haul a full ton in one trip, then I'd be on that.  I'm over a half-hour from there, so not cost effective.  What's Bernier's price on the Trebio, do you know?[/
> 
> All out of the Trebios. Plenty of Lg and Maximum.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Apr 13, 2013)

hey Hoot ,  i drive up rt 4 on my way to our family's camp in Limerick and i'm trying to picture this place D&J across from Berniers that you speak of .  is it right across from them and what kind of business is it ?


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's directly across the street. D$J Home and Hearth. It's a stove shop. Wood and pellet stoves, and outdoor grills. Nice people, that's where I got my Harman.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> It's directly across the street. D$J Home and Hearth. It's a stove shop. Wood and pellet stoves, and outdoor grills. Nice people, that's where I got my Harman.


 
really wow .  i'm a first year pellet burner , but still don't know how i've missed it .  thanx bud


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 13, 2013)

No problem. If your heading toward Limerick it's on your right just before the light .


----------



## Bigjim13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cowdogz said:


> Where are you getting them for $289?  SMRF is at $309.
> 
> So, Vermont can sell them locally for $270 delivered?  Does it really cost them over $600 to truck them to Maine?  Is my dealer making over $30/ton profit?  I'm confused.


Yeah and I'd like to know why I can get a good pellet from Canada (Northerns) cheaper than I can get a good pellet made in my back yard (Vermont's).


----------



## BradH70 (Apr 18, 2013)

My local dealer just told me that VTWP was not offering early buy or spring/summer specials so they will be keeping their price at $295/ton. Why would they tell me that if everyone else is getting an early buy discount?


----------



## Bigjim13 (Apr 18, 2013)

BradH70 said:


> My local dealer just told me that VTWP was not offering early buy or spring/summer specials so they will be keeping their price at $295/ton. Why would they tell me that if everyone else is getting an early buy discount?


Wow, $295/ton?!  Is that the going rate for pellets in your area?  I have yet to burn a pellet that I would pay $295 for!


----------



## BradH70 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bigjim13 said:


> Wow, $295/ton?! Is that the going rate for pellets in your area? I have yet to burn a pellet that I would pay $295 for!


 
For VWP, yes. Okies are $289/ton. Cubex are $259/ton. Granules LG are $260/ton.

I don't know why pellets tend to be so much more in my area. Especially for the Vermont's. If I had a truck and trailer, I would go to the mill and get them myself.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Apr 18, 2013)

BradH70 said:


> For VWP, yes. Okies are $289/ton. Cubex are $259/ton. Granules LG are $260/ton.
> 
> I don't know why pellets tend to be so much more in my area. Especially for the Vermont's. If I had a truck and trailer, I would go to the mill and get them myself.


They are $260 at the mill, not sure it would save much $$.


----------



## jslinger (Apr 18, 2013)

Bigjim13 said:


> They are $260 at the mill, not sure it would save much $.


When I called, they told me $240.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Apr 18, 2013)

jslinger said:


> When I called, they told me $240.


Interesting.  Their website has them at $260.


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> No problem. If your heading toward Limerick it's on your right just before the light .


Interesting I need to go have a look myself ! Did you find out any prices ?


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 19, 2013)

$289 for Northerns and Vermont's. $259 for New England's, $265 I think for the Logics.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> $289 for Northerns and Vermont's. $259 for New England's, $265 I think for the Logics.


 
going to be weekend after next before i can get up there .Berniers is obvious . just can't recall this place .  love trying out new pellets .


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think they are only open till 1 on Saturdays. New pellets are always fun.


----------



## jslinger (Apr 19, 2013)

I just purchased three tons. They said they are only offering an early buy price from the mill.
$240/ton if you pick up before the end of May. $250/ton if you pick up from June to the end of August.
I opted for the end of August, since my garage is currently filled with stuff for our upcoming wedding.


----------



## BradH70 (Apr 22, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on 6 tons of Okies. I got them for $275/ton. I can live with that. I budget $1,500/season for pellets so even with delivery I am only $160 over.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Apr 23, 2013)

BradH70 said:


> I pulled the trigger on 6 tons of Okies. I got them for $275/ton. I can live with that. I budget $1,500/season for pellets so even with delivery I am only $160 over.


I have yet to find barefoots around here.


----------



## wil lanfear (Apr 9, 2014)

jslinger said:


> Hopefully this hasn't already been posted.
> For those of you in the area close enough to get pellets directly from Vermont Wood Pellets, they are offering their pre-buy pricing.
> I called them yesterday and was told that the prices are $240/ton if you pick up or take delivery by the end of May, or $250/ton if you pick up by the end of August.
> These prices do not include delivery.  I believe they charge $30/ton for delivery.
> ...


 I just received an email, seems like a price increase already from what they told you.
$255.00 per ton, I guess I'll pass.
*

*


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 9, 2014)

wil lanfear said:


> I just received an email, seems like a price increase already from what they told you.
> $255.00 per ton, I guess I'll pass.


 Hey Wil,thread is a year old.


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 9, 2014)

Another forum I frequent refers to this as necroposting.


----------



## jslinger (Apr 11, 2014)

Man.  When I saw this thread show up on the first page, I thought I must have been drunk when I posted it.  I didn't remember doing it.
But yes, they are up to $255/ton this year.  Although they aren't offering two prices like they did last year.  It is just $255 if picked up by 8/30.


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 11, 2014)

Hoot23 said:


> $289 for Northerns and Vermont's. $259 for New England's, $265 I think for the Logics.


250.00 ton down here Near Phila....Energex premium hardwoods....Early buy.
just picked up 2 tons couple days ago..
The Energex golden premiums will be in 5 weeks or so due to a fire at the Energex  plant in Mifflintown,Pa.
have 2 tons on order.. 265.00 ton.
229.00 ton for those left over Stove Chows from HD this past February.


----------



## Ejectr (Apr 12, 2014)

This pre buy BS is a bunch of crap.  Do you have to pre buy oil????


----------



## batchman (Apr 12, 2014)

Ejectr said:


> Do you have to pre buy oil????



If you want to lock in the best price, yes.
- Jeff


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 12, 2014)

Ejectr said:


> This pre buy BS is a bunch of crap.  Do you have to pre buy oil????



I used to pre-buy 600 gallons of oil in the early fall and they would deliver it to me all winter long.  It's a great way to lock in a lower price and save $$. Same thing with pellets.


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 13, 2014)

Ejectr said:


> This pre buy BS is a bunch of crap.  Do you have to pre buy oil????


On a side note, get them now so you're not out scrambling for pellets next winter should there be another shortage.


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 13, 2014)

_This pre buy BS is a bunch of crap. Do you have to pre buy oil????_
Wonder how many got caught with there pants down this past winter thinking like that in ' early 2013.
Lotta people panicked over pellet shortages not long ago.


----------



## chken (Apr 13, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> On a side note, get them now so you're not out scrambling for pellets next winter should there be another shortage.


I know what you're saying, but when I pass the local HD, Augusta Maine, and they've got 80 tons of FSUs and Green Supremes sitting all wrapped up, with the temp supposed to his 70 tomorrow, I'm thinking I can wait!


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 14, 2014)

Alot of people waited last year too,


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 14, 2014)

chken said:


> I know what you're saying, but when I pass the local HD, Augusta Maine, and they've got 80 tons of FSUs and Green Supremes sitting all wrapped up, with the temp supposed to his 70 tomorrow, I'm thinking I can wait!


I hear ya...
our HD stopped getting pellets mid-Feb.....
I could wait till fall also but Stove Chows are the only pellets I buy from them...Not thrilled with there others like GS.
And, I don;t know if they will get SC's this year...if they do, then I'll grab a ton and add to my stach....


----------



## boo boo (Apr 14, 2014)

chken said:


> I know what you're saying, but when I pass the local HD, Augusta Maine, and they've got 80 tons of FSUs and Green Supremes sitting all wrapped up, with the temp supposed to his 70 tomorrow, I'm thinking I can wait!


 I will take 5 of those FSU`S please


----------



## chken (Apr 14, 2014)

boo boo said:


> I will take 5 of those FSU`S please


I told them I'd take 6 tons of Blazers, that they had during the pellet shortage! They laughed at me.


----------



## 02809bristol (Apr 20, 2014)

Picked up a load of Vermont pellets this weekend , thinking ordering more soon! Great deal !


----------

